# My son



## Polar (Sep 6, 2006)

17.VIII.2006 was born my son. This was most happinest day for me and for my wife. He have 4,2 kg weight and 57cm long. His name is Michal


----------



## Drone_pilot (Sep 6, 2006)

Well done Mr and Mrs Polar and welc. to baby Michal

Dobrze sporządzony wobec Mr I Mrs Polar i mile widziany wobec Baby Michał


----------



## Eagledriver (Sep 6, 2006)

Whoa, Congratulations, Mr and Mrs Polar. Well done indeed. Smart looking lad.   


kilt; 


kilt; kilt;


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations to you both, you have a beautiful son.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations...........  Children are probably the greatest gift from above.


----------



## Advisor (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations..the adventure begins.


----------



## Polar (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks my Friendssal;


----------



## Matzos (Sep 7, 2006)

Advisor said:


> Congratulations..the adventure begins.


And may it be a long one.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Sep 7, 2006)

Well done and the best of health to the three of you.

Silky


----------



## John A Silkstone (Sep 7, 2006)

I see I posted this same message twice. So let’s hope you have twice as much happiness from your son.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 7, 2006)

Polar, enjoy every minute of his babyhood because before you know it, he will be answering you back and arguing with you.

My daughter is 4 years old and I just dont know where the time has gone.

Good Luck to all three of you


----------



## ArcticWolf (Sep 7, 2006)

*Beautiful baby Michal*

Congratulations to becoming parents! Your son Michal is absolutely lovely. May he stay healthy and bring you lots of joy.


----------



## Bundu Basher (Sep 7, 2006)

solthum Congratulations Mr & Mrs Polar!

_We spend the first twelve months of our children's lives teaching them to walk and talk and the next twelve telling them to sit down and shut up. _
_--Phyllis Diller--_


----------



## Zofo (Sep 8, 2006)

I add my congratulations as well mate! Long life to you all!
Z


----------



## IronFootedBstrd (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Polar (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks again my friends


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulationssolthum

Lorenzo


----------



## Frisco-Kid (Sep 20, 2009)

How about an updated photo, Polar? He's got to be a good sized lad by now.


----------



## Katy (Sep 21, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Many Congratulations to the proud parents...and a trillion blessings to the new Baby...the photograph is lovely...cheers Katy


----------

